# 5D Mark III Information



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-information/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-information/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/5d-mark-iii-information/"></a></div>
<strong>High ISO Samples

</strong>Engadget has released a few high ISO examples from the upcoming 5D Mark III. You can view them <a href="http://www.engadget.com/2012/03/12/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-high-iso-sample-images/" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p>The 5D Mark III is in a lot of hands now and we should see a lot of new content and thoughts on the camera relatively soon.</p>
<p>Planet5D has also posted a link to a video a few of us missed. It was shot with the 5D Mark III and you can see it <a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/03/beauty-in-the-eye-of-the-beholder-canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-short-eye-of-the-mind/" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>
<p><strong>March 22, 2012

</strong>This is still the date that first cameras and shipments should be sent to customers. This is still confirmed in the USA and Canada by retailers I have talked to. The big three of <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260B002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H</a>, <a href="http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a> and <a href="http://rcm.amazon.com/e/cm?lt1=_blank&bc1=000000&IS2=1&bg1=FFFFFF&fc1=000000&lc1=0000FF&t=canorumo-20&o=1&p=8&l=as4&m=amazon&f=ifr&ref=ss_til&asins=B007FGYZFI" target="_blank">Amazon</a> are all still taking preorders. There was a lot of confidence from a couple of the retailers that initial preorders would be filled very quickly and that Canon had a lot of initial inventory of the camera.</p>
<p>Most retailers should have stock before the launch date. If Canon does this type of launch going forward for cameras and lenses, everyone is going to be a lot happier.</p>
<div id="attachment_9238" class="wp-caption alignnone" style="width: 376px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1046580_1331623568.jpg"><img class="size-full wp-image-9238" title="1046580_1331623568" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/1046580_1331623568.jpg" alt="" width="366" height="490" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">5D Mark III in Stock (Credit Canon Rumors Forum)</p></div>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## DeepShadows (Mar 13, 2012)

Excellent! Maybe I won't be penalized after all for switching my preorder on the Sunday right after it was announced to b&h!!!! Might get it before my trip to Hawaii!!!!!


----------



## mitchell3417 (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks pretty dang good at 25,600. Not usable for big prints, but RAW could help significantly.


----------



## dswatson83 (Mar 13, 2012)

To me, up to 12,800 looks usable. Pretty impressive for sure. Considering I currently try never to go above 1600, it looks like I will get 2-3 stops of improved performance coming from a 7D


----------



## Shnookums (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't believe the 5DIII is out before the October announced 1Dx...


----------



## pakosouthpark (Mar 13, 2012)

I WANT TO STEAL THESE SO BADLY!!!!

why why so expensive?.....


----------



## cbphoto (Mar 13, 2012)

There will come a day when high ISO values will mean little to the overall value of the camera. High ISO settings are still making a ripple because digital photography is relatively new, and film was the standard for IQ for over a century. Yeah, it's cool and it's very helpful under certain circumstances, but good IQ from high ISO settings are quickly becoming the norm (thankfully).

Eventually, users will manipulate their ISO settings just like we manipulate our aperture and shutter speeds. It will become the third adjustable variable in pro cameras, if it hasn't already.


----------



## JonJT (Mar 13, 2012)

cbphoto said:


> There will come a day when high ISO values will mean little to the overall value of the camera. High ISO settings are still making a ripple because digital photography is relatively new, and film was the standard for IQ for over a century. Yeah, it's cool and it's very helpful under certain circumstances, but good IQ from high ISO settings are quickly becoming the norm (thankfully).
> 
> Eventually, users will manipulate their ISO settings just like we manipulate our aperture and shutter speeds. It will become the third adjustable variable in pro cameras, if it hasn't already.



For what purpose? ISO has no effect upon composition in the same manner that aperture does and shutter speed might, the latter depending on what is being photographed.


----------



## h4ldol (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, exciting to see those 5dIII boxes! Interestingly, it seems that those boxes are all kit boxes with the 24-105 lens included. I'd be more excited to see piles of body-only boxes but still, this seems to corroborate the very near release date rumors.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Mar 13, 2012)

those sample images are reall nice. after the native ISO the noise is still fairly nice, the images look clean but if you look at the red columns thats where you noticed the noise the best. regardless, a lot better than my 40D!!! haha shoot, i cant even pass 400 iso


----------



## bvukich (Mar 13, 2012)

JonJT said:


> cbphoto said:
> 
> 
> > There will come a day when high ISO values will mean little to the overall value of the camera. High ISO settings are still making a ripple because digital photography is relatively new, and film was the standard for IQ for over a century. Yeah, it's cool and it's very helpful under certain circumstances, but good IQ from high ISO settings are quickly becoming the norm (thankfully).
> ...



I think that may be his point. Once the quality hit is negligible, it will merely be another value you can adjust to get the exposure you desire. Then you can finally use the aperture and shutter speed you want in most situations, and just use ISO to adjust exposure without the hefty trade off that currently demands.


----------



## darinf (Mar 13, 2012)

I think the supply of 5D3's will not be a problem since they have probably have had a warehouse full of them for 2 years! 

Who knows how long ago they actually had the technology capable of building the 5D3. With the strong sales of the 5D2, they didn't need to introduce a new camera.


----------



## samueljay (Mar 13, 2012)

Oooooo very pretty! Haha! I wasn't planning on seeing the box until I had it in my hands, but well.. it was on the home page this morning, and I'm very impressed!  Glad it's the 24-105 kit too! Looks like there's plenty of stock! Hopefully I have mine sooner rather than later


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 13, 2012)

bvukich said:


> Eventually, users will manipulate their ISO settings just like we manipulate our aperture and shutter speeds. It will become the third adjustable variable in pro cameras, if it hasn't already.



This is already happening - M mode with Auto iso for example



bvukich said:


> I think that may be his point. Once the quality hit is negligible, it will merely be another value you can adjust to get the exposure you desire. Then you can finally use the aperture and shutter speed you want in most situations, and just use ISO to adjust exposure without the hefty trade off that currently demands.



The real hurdle at the moment is avoiding the DR hit at high ISO


----------



## mtavel (Mar 13, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Looks like there's plenty of stock! Hopefully I have mine sooner rather than later



I count 10 of them in the picture... I suspect that won't quite fulfill the preorders


----------



## samueljay (Mar 13, 2012)

mtavel said:
 

> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there's plenty of stock! Hopefully I have mine sooner rather than later
> ...


Haha touchè!


----------



## JoeDavid (Mar 14, 2012)

For what it's worth, I heard from the camera store I'm getting a 5DM3 from this morning (they contacted me). I was told that Canon USA has their initial allotment ready to go but would not begin shipping to dealers until Friday (16th). If true, that should put them arriving at some of the dealers the first half of next week. With any luck, I may have one by the end of next week...


----------



## WoodyWindy (Mar 14, 2012)

darinf said:


> I think the supply of 5D3's will not be a problem since they have probably have had a warehouse full of them for 2 years!
> 
> Who knows how long ago they actually had the technology capable of building the 5D3. With the strong sales of the 5D2, they didn't need to introduce a new camera.



I almost posted something in the Chuck Westfall comment thread, but this seems a better message to reply to. 

While they may not have had the stock _quite_ that long, I suspect the body design itself was largely frozen and ready to go to production somewhere around the time of the disaster (which would predate effective inclusion of the UHS spec for SD). I'm sure that's also why there isn't as major a sensor overhaul (e.g. backlight, multi-layer, or maxipixels) as some would have liked.

That said, Canon's R&D department has probably been keeping up in full swing, and we'll probably see a successor sooner than we saw this one.

None of which keeps me from drooling over the current Mk III body, of course...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 14, 2012)

JonJT said:


> Eventually, users will manipulate their ISO settings just like we manipulate our aperture and shutter speeds. It will become the third adjustable variable in pro cameras, if it hasn't already.



For what purpose? ISO has no effect upon composition in the same manner that aperture does and shutter speed might, the latter depending on what is being photographed.
[/quote]

High ISO is what gives you more freedom to use fast shutter speeds, stop dowm, take images in dim light, so it can enable creative images that were not possible before. For some it will not be of any value, but some will be able to make significant use of it.

Too bad it can't be turned down to say ISO 5 like some of the old film. That also would enable creative shooting without resorting to light reducing filters.


----------



## JonJT (Mar 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> JonJT said:
> 
> 
> > Eventually, users will manipulate their ISO settings just like we manipulate our aperture and shutter speeds. It will become the third adjustable variable in pro cameras, if it hasn't already.
> ...



I understand what ISO is but, I was wondering if cbphoto was trying to say that changing the ISO will adjust an aspect of the composition in the way that changing the aperture can change the depth of field. It doesnt now and, I don't see how it will.

Of course, you are correct that it enables you to do things like shoot higher shutter speeds for a given aperture but, even in this case, the good high ISO performance doesn't change the way the picture looks from an aesthetic perspective, the way (again), the aperture does. 


In any case, I do understand what you are saying. Also, it would certainly be cool if you could go down to like ISO 5 but, sometimes I think it's fun having to pull out the 8 stop ND filter when shooting a picture. Creating an affective picture is fun but, the process is fun also!


----------



## simonxu11 (Mar 14, 2012)

mtavel said:


> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like there's plenty of stock! Hopefully I have mine sooner rather than later
> ...


Canon China only offer these small sellers max ten 5D3s each time, and they are forced to take at least five 60Ds at the same time. That's the policy in Canon China, if the seller want the latest product, they have to take something else which aren't selling well at the moment.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Too bad it can't be turned down to say ISO 5 like some of the old film. That also would enable creative shooting without resorting to light reducing filters.



I often use iso50 which doesn't seem to be common practise. Subjectively on the 5D2 this seems to enhance the IQ with better colours. Anyone else find this??


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 14, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad it can't be turned down to say ISO 5 like some of the old film. That also would enable creative shooting without resorting to light reducing filters.
> ...



Really? never tried it but i will now  thanks for the tip


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


----------



## Joseph (Mar 14, 2012)

The store I shop at , called me yesterday ( 13th ) to make a payment on the 5D Mark III. They said they are receiving 6 bodies this week - I was the 5th of the 6 people they called to pre-pay for it and qualify for first to get one , they said they will be giving them to their costomers by this Saturday at latest !!!! I'm super excited - They have 130 people on their list , thankfully I was number 5 !!!!! So some stores are getting , and giving them a little earlier.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 14, 2012)

Joseph said:


> The store I shop at , called me yesterday ( 13th ) to make a payment on the 5D Mark III. They said they are receiving 6 bodies this week - I was the 5th of the 6 people they called to pre-pay for it and qualify for first to get one , they said they will be giving them to their costomers by this Saturday at latest !!!! I'm super excited - They have 130 people on their list , thankfully I was number 5 !!!!! So some stores are getting , and giving them a little earlier.



That is good news!!!

;D ;D ;D


----------



## avbmenon (Mar 14, 2012)

Has anyone here been charged yet for BHPhoto orders yet? I tried chatting with the guys at BH yesterday but they currently have no clue of how many pre-orders would be satisfied in the first go.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Canon China only offer these small sellers max ten 5D3s each time, and they are forced to take at least five 60Ds at the same time. That's the policy in Canon China, if the seller want the latest product, they have to take something else which aren't selling well at the moment.



Thats pretty common everywhere. You need to buy and sell a broad section of the Canon line before they let you sell the pro models.

It doesn't make a lot of sense to me, if a dealer only wants to provide cameras for professionals, why not.

Its Canon's way of trying to protect their big sellers from small outfits that want to sell hot models, grab a buck, and disappear.


----------



## aZhu (Mar 15, 2012)

avbmenon said:


> Has anyone here been charged yet for BHPhoto orders yet? I tried chatting with the guys at BH yesterday but they currently have no clue of how many pre-orders would be satisfied in the first go.



My card got charged pretty much after I pre-ordered... as if it was a normal transaction. It even shows up on my closing statement now. Does that mean I get to be part of the first batch of shipments?!


----------



## justsomedude (Mar 15, 2012)

aZhu said:


> avbmenon said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here been charged yet for BHPhoto orders yet? I tried chatting with the guys at BH yesterday but they currently have no clue of how many pre-orders would be satisfied in the first go.
> ...



Looks like your card also got charged at LaLa's Argentine Grill, Amazon Marketplace, Target, and Wingstop.

;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad it can't be turned down to say ISO 5 like some of the old film. That also would enable creative shooting without resorting to light reducing filters.
> ...



All it does is shot ISO 100 one stop over-exposed....


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 15, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> aZhu said:
> 
> 
> > avbmenon said:
> ...



Hah, don't use that filter if you are in the witness protection system.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 15, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



do you mean under exposed? 
lower iso = less exposure for same aperture and shutter speed


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 15, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



By under exposing by 1 stop it means that you can get away without using a 1 stop ND filter and avoid any issues that might bring - like colour cast and fitting/removing the filter in the heat of getting shots. Less unnecessary glass = better IQ


----------

